# Vapor Mountain E-liquid



## Michael the Vapor (27/12/15)

Hi guys,

Just want to find out if anyone stocks vapor mountain and if they are open? I see on there site they are closed till 4 Jan. I need juice and want to try some of there stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (27/12/15)

Hi @Michael Hockey , to my knowledge, no other vendor stocks VM juices at the moment


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/12/15)

Okay, bummer! Thanks @Silver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (27/12/15)

There is a shop near them - the vape station. Sadly walk ins only. 

What are you looking for since I need some ice soon I will be popping in there tomorrow. 

Could send you whatever you are looking for if there is stock. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael the Vapor (27/12/15)

Thanks so much for the offer @Nimatek. But I will practice my self control till the 4th 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nimatek (27/12/15)

No problem. I love being able to go to @Oupa when I need to restock. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nova69 (27/12/15)

@Nimatek which of the VM joose do they stock?price etc


----------



## Nimatek (27/12/15)

Nova69 said:


> @Nimatek which of the VM joose do they stock?price etc


Will report in tomorrow, not sure yet. As long as I can get my XXX and Tropical Ice I'm a happy boy


----------

